# Gaming Pc zusammenstellen? (auch Videobearbeitung)



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Community ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Ich brauche den PC hauptsächlich für Games (meist WoW+Dota2, jedoch möchte ich den PC gerade damit ich auch mal neue Games zocken kann) Außerdem Benutze ich sehr oft Photoshop und Bearbeite, sofern mein PC es noch packt, Videos mit Sony Vegas. Ebenfalls spiele ich mit der Idee von Livestreamen (wenn das Preislich Möglich ist)

Preislich wollte ich mich jedenfalls vorerst nicht über die 1000€ bewegen.
Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar hilfreiche Antworten, habe nur gutes gehört.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. August 2012)

Hi und Willkommen im Forum Gidgnoemm,

wie sieht es mit deiner Monitorauflösung und Übertaktungswünschen aus? Können alte Teile (ODD, HDD) übernommen werden?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

Auflösung 1920x1080. Das einzige, was im Moment drin ist und meiner Meinung nach nicht total unbrauchbar ist, wäre wohl die Radeon 5700 :X
Und was mit Übertaktungswünschen gemeint ist, verstehe ich nicht (kenne mich wenig aus). Vllt ist das auch schon eine Antwort, aber ich denke es sollte gesagt werden, dass ich öfters mal 2 Monitore anschließe


----------



## Jeanboy (17. August 2012)

Gidgnoemm schrieb:


> Auflösung 1920x1080. Das einzige, was im Moment drin ist und meiner Meinung nach nicht total unbrauchbar ist, wäre wohl die Radeon 5700 :X
> Und was mit Übertaktungswünschen gemeint ist, verstehe ich nicht (kenne mich wenig aus). Vllt ist das auch schon eine Antwort, aber ich denke es sollte gesagt werden, dass ich öfters mal 2 Monitore anschließe


 
Sata Laufwerk oder Festplatte(n)?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

Es kann vorkommen, dass ich manchmal nicht richtig verstehe, was gemeint ist ;D
Laufwerk brauche ich nur im Sinne eines normalen CD Laufwerks und die Festplatte sollte so 750gb-1tb haben, weil viele Bilder+Videos anfallen


----------



## Jeanboy (17. August 2012)

Gidgnoemm schrieb:


> Es kann vorkommen, dass ich manchmal nicht richtig verstehe, was gemeint ist ;D
> Laufwerk brauche ich nur im Sinne eines normalen CD Laufwerks und die Festplatte sollte so 750gb-1tb haben, weil viele Bilder+Videos anfallen


 
Du hast mich falsch verstanden 

ich meinte, ob du ein Sata Laufwerk/Festplatte zum weiterverwenden hast (die altern nicht so schnell, wie andere Komponenten)

So sehen Sata Festplatten/Laufwerke aus:

http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/6315/hpim0060me2.jpg


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Es geht um die Schnittstelle und nicht darum welches Laufwerk du hast oder was es kann.


----------



## target2804 (17. August 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570k
Asrock z77 pro4 Mainboard
8gb ddr3 corsair vengeance Löw Voltage 
Samsung SSD 830 Serie 128gb
Seagate Barracuda 1tb
Gigabyte gtx 670 windfoce 3
Be quiet straight power 480w oder pure power 430w

Sollte so ca auf 1000 euro rauskommen. Bin mit Handy on und kann nicht schauen. Alternativ zur gtx670 kannst auch ne Radeon nehmen, ist etwas günstiger. Kenne mich mit den Karten allerdings nicht aus.

Hier die liste http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-256742

680 Euro ohne graka. Da lass dich bzgl Radeon von anderen beraten  wenn du 50 drauflegst haste ne gtx 670.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

nach dem, was ich jetzt v Sata weiß, scheint es wohl bei Laufwerk u Festplatte so zu sein. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden kann, irgendwas aus meinem alten PC da reinzubauen, da für mich alles aus dem PC nem vergifteten Apfel ähnelt. Wird sich dann wohl auf ne Preissache auslaufen, wenn ich mir zu schade bin :X

danke schonmal


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Moin Gid....,

wenn ich deine Beiträge richtig deute, muss übertakten nicht sein. Muss auch wirklich nicht .

Hier was ganz leckeres . Besser geht nicht  : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208769d1812a5c363986fba043c4716831f11abbc593

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton

Mit SSD, 80 + Gold CM etc.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

klingt ja super, was da so alles rauskommt  hab nochmal ne nebenfrage zum gehäuse.. ist da irgendwas zu beachten, falls ich mir da selbst noch iwo was raussuche?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

es werden sich wohl noch mehr Beiträge hier finden, aber schonmal toll was ich so höre


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Das Gehäuse sollte Dir gefallen! Nicht der allerletzte Schrott sein . Genug Platz haben und etwas "Airflow" ( = vernünftige Belüftung). Es gibt auch gute "Plastikbomber", aber.....

Zuviel Plastik, zu wenig Stil. Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Wenn Du ein buntes Plastikteil mit 1000 Lämpchen haben willst, dann kauf es.

Ansonsten : Corsair Obsidian 650D, ALLES von Fractal Design! , Anidees, Bitfenix, Lian Li, Lancool, Silverstone undundund........Xigmatek, Sharkoon.........

Wenn das NZXT 810 Switch komplett aus Stahl/Alu wäre   .

Coolermaster 690 CM II. Die HAF sind auch sehr beliebt, groß etc.

Ich musste mich auch wochenlang durch alle Gehäuse quälen


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

und das ist soweit auch alles gut für videobearbeitung, evtl Livestreaming und natürlich Games zu gebrauchen denke ich ne?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn das NZXT 810 Switch komplett aus Stahl/Alu wäre   .


 
Wo hat das Switch 810 mehr Kunststoff als andere Gehäuse die nicht aus Aluminium sind? Der Deckel ist aus Kunststoff um das Lüftungsfeature zu ermöglichen und den Deckel sieht sowieso niemand, außerdem wäre ein Klickmechanismus aus Aluminium sehr viel schwerer zu verarbeiten und das ganze müsste der Kunde bezahlen.

Das Switch 810 ist vollkommen, es muss persönlich gesehen werden.


----------



## soth (17. August 2012)

Tja, LianLi produziert auch nur Gehäuse ab 70€ und sie sind trotzdem noch am Markt (Okay sie haben noch Lancool als Billig-Marke)

Das NZXT 810 Switch in Aluminium würde durchaus auch seine Abnehmer finden, denke ich


----------



## Gidgnoemm (17. August 2012)

Sharkoon T9 Value White Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/weiss was wäre hiermit :3?


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wo hat das Switch 810 mehr Kunststoff als andere Gehäuse die nicht aus Aluminium sind? Der Deckel ist aus Kunststoff um das Lüftungsfeature zu ermöglichen und den Deckel sieht sowieso niemand, außerdem wäre ein Klickmechanismus aus Aluminium sehr viel schwerer zu verarbeiten und das ganze müsste der Kunde bezahlen.
> 
> Das Switch 810 ist vollkommen, es muss persönlich gesehen werden.


 
Ich sehe das auch persönlich . Muss ich nochmal schwer drüber nachdenken . Gunmetal oder Matt?

@ Gid

Das T9 ist auch ok. Wenn Du dir richtigen Schrott aussuchst, dann wird es hier schon Proteste hageln , keine Angst.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Gunmetal oder Matt?


 
Ich würde das übliche Schwarz nehmen wenn ich eines von den beiden nehmen müsste. Da sieht es auch nicht unbedingt wie Kunststoff aus, bei der glänzenden Schwarz Version muss ich dir aber zustimmen. Ich nehme es aber in weiß.

Das Gehäuse ist sehr groß und auch sehr gut durchdacht, das R4 ist für den Normalanwender aber besser geeignet. Ich nehme das Switch nur wegen der großen internen Wasserkühlung, sonst würde auch ich einen Midi-Tower (R4, Obsidian) nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Huch, in Weiss .

Mich macht das Teil ja auch "rattig" . Wegen der Größe, den Features, und "Normal" bin ich auch nicht .

Mal schauen. Du wirst auf jeden Fall erfahren, was es geworden ist. Bis Jahresende (welches ja nicht mehr lang hin ist). Oder, ich schicke Dir auch nen Abakus-Bausatz.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. August 2012)

Das T9 ist veraltet, ich würde das hier nehmen:

Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

Soo Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit nem Freund von mir geredet und ihn mal an ne Liste gelassen.

Was sagt ihr?
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/201208181450vd7360hrn9.png


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

Nichts. Der FX ist zu langsam. Ein i5 3450 steckt ihn in Games in die Tasche und ein Xeon 1230 V2 zerstampft ihn in Videobearbeitung.
Außerdem solltest du die Vengeance Low Profil nehmen.
Und ein 630 Watt Netzteil ist übertrieben.


----------



## soth (18. August 2012)

Schmeiß den AMD FX aus der Liste raus, der hat in einem Gaming PC nichts zu suchen!
Nimm lieber den core i5 3450, oder den i5 2570k wenn du übertakten willst!


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Das ist ein empfehlenswerted Netzteil : 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

und das ist der RAM : 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

d.h ich mach wieder n i5 3450 draus, nehm die Corsair LP..
inwiefern ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 630/480 Netzteil zu finden?
Und 8gb Ram sollten wirklich reichen oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

Das 630 Watt Netzteil brauchst du einfach deshalb nicht weil der Rechner keine 300 Watt unter Last zieht. Das Straight ist effizienter als das Pure Power.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

Im Preis und auf der Stromrechnung 

Ja, und wenn nicht kannst du immernoch upgraden.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Das E9 ist 80 + Gold, 5 Jahre Garantie + 1 Jahr Vor-Ort Austauschservice .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

und dann noch das drama, dass die schönen Gehäuse so teuer sind :3


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland/Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil

Der Preis geht doch . Gibt´s auch mit andersfarbigen Streifen und ganz ohne .


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

Du findest _die_ Gehäuse teuer?! Das ist meins: Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster  Und man kann noch vieeeel mehr ausgeben: Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 

Ein gutes Gehäuse, das nicht gleich auseinanderfällt, gut ausgestattet, und ein paar Jahre hält kriegst du nicht unter 40€.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

achja, was ist denn eurer Meinung nach die passende Grafikkarte?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, 

oder die http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...50-X-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

hier nochmal meine Zusammenstellung https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22075e6cd1bdedc9ef6d50b29aaa357fb708e3e3d0fdf


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

Schließe mich an, die Konfiguration kannst du so direkt kaufen! 

P.S.: Das AutoCorrect vom iPad ist manchmal ganz schön nützlich, aus Konfig wird Konfiguration. Like a Sir!


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

die Zusammenstellung ist sowieso noch im anderen Tab offen  wo liegen denn die Unterschiede der 2 Karten?


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

Die Nvidia ist etwas schneller und stromsparender, dafür ist die AMD besser übertaktbar und etwas leiser. Sind beides sehr gute Karten, wobei ich persönlich die Nvidia nehmen würde, weil ich damit alte Spiele per Downsampling aufhübschen kann


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Ich dachte mir halt, bevor ich hier Teil für Teil wieder aufliste, guckst Du dir direkt nochmal die ganze Liste an  .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

gut ich denke dann würde ich wohl die nvidia nehmen, jedoch interessiert mich trotzdem, was es mit dem übertakten auf sich hat, sprich was es überhaupt ist


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

Schwester Rosi, übernehmen sie


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Ein schöner Link : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...en/19057-guide-overclocking-grafikkarten.html 

Aus einer 7950 kannst Du durch übertakten bis zu 50% mehr Leistung rausholen .


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. August 2012)

...wodurch sie dann schneller wird als die über 400€ teure HD 7970


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Für mich wird´s wohl ne 7850 ( wegen 22" 1680 x 1050  ). Die hat ähnliches OC Potential, glaube ich .


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Bei den preisen lieber ne 7870 Rosigatton


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für mich wird´s wohl ne 7850 ( wegen 22" 1680 x 1050  ). Die hat ähnliches OC Potential, glaube ich .


 
Die 78xx Karten sind nicht schlechter zu übertakten. Mit einer 7870 kommst du locker an einer 7950 heran oder vorbei.
Dazu kommt dass die 78xx Karten effizienter arbeiten als die 79xx Karten.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Ok Jungs, überzeugt, 7870 . Wie gesagt, habe 27 verschiedene Konfigs fertig , warte auf Kohle, Asche, Zaster, Penunsen .


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ok Jungs, überzeugt, 7870 . Wie gesagt, habe 27 verschiedene Konfigs fertig , warte auf Kohle, Asche, Zaster, Penunsen .


 
Na dann mach das mal


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Die soll es dann werden : 2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, 

Aber die VTX 7950 für 294,- Eus reizt mich auch seeehr .

3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

lächerliche 30,- Eus teurer


----------



## Legacyy (18. August 2012)

Die von VTX hat den Kühler der PCS+ und ist auch sehr empfehlenswert  würde eher die nehmen


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

Jetzt werd ich hier total durcheinander gebracht. Ich frag mich gerade ob die Nvidia die beste Wahl ist und verschwende Gedanken an Wasserkühlung


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

´Tschuldigung für´s OT . Ich habe nur 22" und 1680 x 1050 Auflösung. Deshalb brauch ich mir nicht so ein Geschoss wie die GTX670 zu kaufen .

Du holst Dir entweder die 7950 oder die GTX670. Ohne Wasserkühlung, es sei denn, Du willst unbedingt ne Wakü .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

OT an sich find ich nicht schlimm, informiert mich ja auch mit  ne Wasserkühlung ist eig nicht notwendig denk ich, jedoch juckts mich bei dem Wort schon fast in den Fingern :X


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

kurze Verständnisfrage.. Die SSD ist fürs System?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Ne vernünftige Wakü ist nicht wirklich billig . Da würde ich mich mal im Wakü Forum reinlesen .

Klar, auf die SSD kommt Win7, Programme und 1-2 Lieblingsspiele, die auch länger drauf bleiben sollen .

Weiss nicht, ob ich den Link schon gepostet habe : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

Am Ende steh ich dann vor dem Problem, dass ich das Teil zusammenbauen muss  soviel ich von PC basteln bisher gesehen habe scheint es nicht schwer zu sein, aber gibts nicht vllt ne Möglichkeit den zsm bauen zu lassen?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Hier gibt´s Hilfe : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 

Ansonsten gibt´s ohne Ende sehr gute Youtube Videos, hier im Forum gibt´s auch sehr gute Anleitungen und direkt Online-Hilfe. Ist echt nicht viel dabei und macht Spaß .

Zusammenbauen lassen kannst Du für 20,- Euro bei Hardwareversand. Bei Mindfactory kostet´s 80,- .

CPU-Kühler werden nur bis 400 Gramm verbaut, damit keine Transportschäden entstehen .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

ich hab mir in den letzten 2 Std aufm Youtube Channel (Newegg) alles angeguckt.. Nen CPU Kühler würd ich auch drauf kriegen denke ich, ich hab nurn bisl Angst davor das Motherboard reinzusetzen  und bevor ich mir ne Wasserkühlung hole und trz iwas kaputt kriege lass ich mir den glaub ich zusammensetzen :3


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Lasse die Wakü weg und bau selber zusammen .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

Die Wasserkühlung werd ich weglassen, selber zusammenbauen überleg ich mir aber noch :/ ich überleg aber grad die hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's zu nehmen und aus den 450W und den scheinbar unsinnigen 630W mich irgendwo in der oberen Mitte einzufinden und 580 zu nehmen, wenn das nicht immernoch unsinnig ist 

Desweiteren müsste ich, wenn ich hardwareversand nehme die Nvidia woanders bestellen und n anderes Laufwerk nehmen (ich nehme an es ist fast egal, was für n DVD/Blu-ray etc burner ich nehme?)


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

580 Watt sind wirklich unsinnig . Das Beste Netzteil ist das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland  80 + Gold, 5 Jahre Garantie + 1 Jahr Vor-Ort Austauschservice .

Mal schauen, was für 670er und BlueRays es bei HWV gibt. Brauchst Du wirklich nen BlueRay Brenner? 

Die guten 670er sind gerade fast alle aus bei HWV, Referenz ist von abzuraten, und bei der MSI würde der Doc glaube ich auch von abraten. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Das ist auch eine Hammerkarte : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55042/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7950%2C+3GB+GDDR5%2C+PCI-Express.article 

Enormes OC Potential, bis zu 50% Leistungszuwachs . Rennt dann auch einer 7970 oder GTX680 weg. Elende Verfügbarkeit .

BlueRay Brenner : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/52373/LG+BH10LS38+Blu-ray+bulk.article (sofort Lieferbar), aber, wer brennt Blue Rays ?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

n Blueray brauch ich nicht nein.. das war nur im zusamenhang mit DVD gesagt^^ mir reichts, wenn ich windows einlegen kann 
ja und die sache mit der Karte hmm  ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Der DVD-Brenner reicht dicke : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/46257/LG+GH24NS+bare+schwarz.article

Idee: Du bestellst die Graka bei Mindfactory, ist eh billiger, und baust die selber ein 

Lagernd : 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...70-JetStream-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

Wird am 20.8. erwartet : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

Graka in PCIe Slot stecken, Stromversorgung dran, Treiber installieren, fertig .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (18. August 2012)

so hab ich mir das eben auch gedacht  jetzt dauerts nur etwas länger, weil nachdem was ich gesehen hab bei mindfactory nur Paypal geht, aber was solls 
Wo liegt denn der Unterschied der 3 Karten? sind ja eig die gleichen :3


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Die Asus ist am stärksten Übertaktet und kommt deshalb fast an die Leitung einer GTX 680 heran 

Die Gigabyte ist sehr leise und von der Palit habe ich noch nix gehört


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Die tun sich nicht viel. Ich würde die Gigbyte nehmen. Mag die Firma, die Karte ist ein Knaller (Windforce, 3 Lüfter ), schnell, kühl und leise.

Die Palit wird auf nem anderen Forum oft empfohlen. Kann ich nix zu sagen, aber schlecht ist die glaube ich auch nicht .

Die Asus spielt immer ganz vorne mit (Beliebtheit, leise, kühl), nur der Asus Support soll mittlerweile echt für den Popo sein. 

Gigabyte hat nen sehr guten Support. Liest man sehr viel gutes von .


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die tun sich nicht viel. Ich würde die Gigbyte nehmen. Mag die Firma, die Karte ist ein Knaller (Windforce, 3 Lüfter ), schnell, kühl und leise.
> 
> Die Palit wird auf nem anderen Forum oft empfohlen. Kann ich nix zu sagen, aber schlecht ist die glaube ich auch nicht .
> 
> ...




die asus karte ist im vergleich zu dem, was die Gigabyte bietet, meiner meinung nach auch zu teuer. wer glaubt 2dBA unterschied zu hören kann auch, wenn ers gern leise hat, die asus karte für mehr geld kaufen


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Dann ließt du mal meinen Beitrag und verstehst, warum sie alle kaufen


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Dann ließt du mal meinen Beitrag und verstehst, warum sie alle kaufen


 
ich war, zumindest was mainboards angeht, auch immer voreingenommen und hab asus gekauft. aber das hat mir true monkey ausgeredet 
und da der support von asus fürn arschi ist, auf jeden fall die gigabyte kaufen^^
ich wollte dir auch nicht widersprechen, sondern lediglich deine entscheidung zur gigabyte karte stützen^^


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Ja, aber bei Grafikkarten sollte es schon weniger Probleme geben dürfen als bei Mainboards 

Von daher ist die Asus ja eine Überlegung wert  Die Gigabyte ist natürlich auch super^^


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Jep, True Monkey hat was auffe Pfanne  .

Ich wette, der hat schon mal nen Toaster übertaktet


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jep, True Monkey hat was auffe Pfanne  .
> 
> Ich wette, der hat schon mal nen Toaster übertaktet



Mein heutiger Top-Post...heute hat ihn mal nicht Dr. Bakterius geholt


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Jep, der Doc färbt hoffentlich so langsam auf mich ab. Der haut echt immer die schrägsten Sprüche raus .

Aber den mit dem Toaster finde ich selbst witzig .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (19. August 2012)

ist eig sowat wie thermalpaste nützlich?


----------



## Jeanboy (19. August 2012)

Gidgnoemm schrieb:


> ist eig sowat wie thermalpaste nützlich?


 
Die bringt nochmal eine Wärmeverbesserung um 2-10°, also sollte sie immer benutzt werden 

Ist bei jedem CPU Kühler dabei


----------



## Gidgnoemm (19. August 2012)

achso ok ich wusste nicht, dass die dabei ist :3 hab mir nur n PC-Aufbau Tut angeschaut und dachte, ich müsste die extra kaufen


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Meistens ist sie beim Kühler dabei


----------



## target2804 (19. August 2012)

Sind oft auch vorher schon auf dem Kühler aufgetragen. Kannst eigentlich getrost darauflassen, außer du bist ein temperaturkasperl wie ich und willst nochmal n grad oder 2 rausholen. Hab gestern auch das 2. Mal neu aufgetragen nur um etwas bessere temps zu bekommen. Aber mehr als 2grad sind da eigentlich nicht drin  

Kleiner tip: reinige die CPU gut und mach die Paste aber auf den Kühler. Den kannste in der Hand halten und musst nicht so fummeln wie an der CPU. Einen erbsengroßen Tropfen auf die Mitte und mit ner alten Kreditkarte oder so glattstreichen. Hauchdünn


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Ich benutze Frischhaltefolie


----------



## target2804 (19. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze Frischhaltefolie



Geht bei mir mit der mx-2 nicht  zu hart. Aber wenn Mans wie gesagt aufn Kühler macht fällt eh die Fummelei an der CPU weg, da kannst's wenn nötig mim Brotmesser verteilen


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Ich finds an der CPU viel praktischer...Hatte das Mainboard aufm Tisch und dann schön gleichmäßig auf der CPU verteilt.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (19. August 2012)

Nochmal etwas, was sich glaub ich auf die Graka bezieht.. Ich hab, weil ich ne zeit lang ps3 aktiv war etc, vor mir nicht nur den 1920 x 1080 acer stehen, sondern noch n etwas größeren Fernseher (ich glaub der geht so auf 1650x1080) stehen und die Frage wäre jetzt, ob man beide anschließen kann und jeweils auf verschiedenen Auflösungen einstellt, damits auch schön aussieht, bzw welche graka sich eignen würde^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. August 2012)

Dafür sind eigentlich alle 670 geeignet.

Am besten ein gutes Costumdesign wie die Asus oder die Gigabyte.


----------



## DelayLama (19. August 2012)

Das sollte jede Grafikkarte können wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Meine aktuelle GTX280 kanns jedenfalls  Nur spielen geht halt nicht auf mehreren, aber das hast ja sicher schon überall sonst gelesen.

Zum Vergleich der 670er, da siehste, dass sich alle nix nehmen 
Zusammenfassung und 3 Testsieger : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## Gidgnoemm (19. August 2012)

oh gut, bin ja eh schon auf dem weg zur 670 v gigbyte


----------



## Dayo (20. August 2012)

Hallo ich habe mir auch vor ein gaming pc zu kaufen in der Preis-Klasse habe auch eine Auflösung von : 1920 x 1080
Was ich mich frag wieso baut ihr nur 8Gb Ram ein und nicht den guten Prozessor mit 4*3,4 wenn der nur 30Euro mehr kostet!

lg Marcel


----------



## Jeanboy (20. August 2012)

Dayo schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir auch vor ein gaming pc zu kaufen in der Preis-Klasse habe auch eine Auflösung von : 1920 x 1080
> Was ich mich frag wieso baut ihr nur 8Gb Ram ein und nicht den guten Prozessor mit 4*3,4 wenn der nur 30Euro mehr kostet!
> 
> lg Marcel



Weil 8 GB locker reichen und der 3440 geschätzte 2% langsamer ist (also nur in Benchmarks merkbar), also nicht einen Aufpreis von 30 Euro wert


----------



## Gidgnoemm (20. August 2012)

Ich denke auch 8gb reichen total, der einzige Grund aus dem ich mir nochmal was nachkaufen würde wäre dann wirklich die Videobearbeitung etc..


----------



## Precious1337 (21. August 2012)

Nochmal zum Livestreamen, von deinen Komponenten her sollte es da keine Probleme geben, das wichtigste bei Streamen ist halt vorallem die Internetleitung, wenn du ne schlechte Leitung hast dann kannste das schon vergessen


----------



## Gidgnoemm (22. August 2012)

so dann nochmal der letzte Chekup, ob das jetzt alles so stimmt [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/20120822132811.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL] ?

Und zur Internetleitung ist zu sagen, dass ich bisher eigentlich nie wirklich Probleme hatte, was unsere Leitung angeht. Jedoch haben mein Bruder und ich atm das Problem, dass wenn wir z.b Dota spielen alles glatt läuft, bis der PC des anderen das Internet betritt :X


edit: die HDMI Kabel sind nicht zu beachten, die brauch ich sowieso noch für PS3


----------



## Softy (22. August 2012)

Der Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

Nimm das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W
Ein 580W Netzteil ist überdimensioniert!


----------



## Softy (22. August 2012)

Jop, Netzteil eine Nummer kleiner, ansonsten sieht das sehr gut aus


----------



## Gidgnoemm (24. August 2012)

nagut ich glaube der wird bald so bestellt.. Wollte nurnoch fragen, wie genau ich dann das System auf die SSD ziehe.. Kann ich das einfach bei den Partitionen auswählen, oder sollte ich das Kabel von der anderen Festplatte in der Zeit einfach abnehmen, bis das drauf ist`?..

Außerdem.. Muss ich iwas beachten, wenn ich den das erste mal in Betrieb nehme? d.h nicht einfach2 Tage durchzocken, sondern erstmal ne ruhige Sitzung anfangen?


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Du musst die SSD genau wie eine normale HDD beim installieren von Windows formatieren! 
HDD kannst du angeschlossen lassen, der Größenunterschied, sollte ja ersichtlich machen, was die SSD und was die HDD ist 

Naja beim ersten in Betrieb nehmen musst du erst einmal alle Treiber installieren, da ist nichts gleich mit zocken!

Für Ungeduldige empfiehlt es sich, alles wichtige vorher zu downloaden  und dann per Stick/externer Festplatte zu installieren (so mach ich es  immer)


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2012)

Ich hab von manchen schon gehört, dass Windows den Bootmanager auf die HDD geschrieben hat, daher würde ich die sicherheitshalber mal abstöpseln


----------



## Barton (25. August 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Da ich mir überlegt habe, mir nach einer langen Zeit wieder einen Stand-PC zu kaufen, dachte ich mir dass ich mich hier beraten lasse!
Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen Laptop gekauft(falls ihr einen Vergleich oder Sonstiges braucht): Sony VAIO VPCF13z1e/b

Ich würde gerne WoW und ähnliche Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen ohne Ruckler oder Sonstiges spielen, und nebenbei andere Programme laufen lassen sowie auch Surfen!
Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 800€ (falls das reicht?), und reicht ein i5-3570k Prozessor, oder bringt ein i7 in diesem Fall mehr?

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi PC-Gehäuse Midi-Tower schwarz 79€
Grafikkarte: GTX 570 (bekomme ich von einem freund für 220€)
Rest: ?

Außerdem hätte ich natürlich gerne eine SSD, sowie eine ca. 1TB große HDD!

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal!


----------



## Rosigatton (25. August 2012)

Moin Barton und willkommen im Forum.

Besser nen eigenen Thread aufmachen 

Ne GTX570 für 220,- würde ich auch nicht kaufen. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f8b85083324a9bd9f8f3b19033b716dfa9a47dd9ac

Gruß 
Rosigatton


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

Soo schonmal danke für die Hilfe  der PC ist schon angekommen und steht neben mir <3 jedoch wundert es mich etwas, dass nur die SSD und nicht die SATA angezeigt wird... sie wird im Bootmenü v Mainboard als bootoption angezeigt, jedoch nicht im arbeitsplatz... Woran kanns liegen?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2012)

Vielleicht SATA Treiber/ falscher SATA Port. Anderen Port ausprobieren .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

Treiber müssten alle drin sein.. ich guck dann nochmal, aber eigentl ist ja im bootmenü alles angekommen :3


----------



## soth (28. August 2012)

Schau mal im Gerätemanager nach, ob die Platte angezeigt wird!


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

Hmm umgesteckt, nix passiert :X ich guck nochma im bootmenü


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

also mir werden paar ata laufwerke angezeigt (?) und ne WD also wohl die richtige, weil sie bei Laufwerke angezeigt wird


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

hm also mir werden nur die Externe und die SSD angezeigt :3


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2012)

Achte etwas auf Trippelpost .

Welches MB hast Du jetzt?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

oh sorry.. Hab das ASRock h77 Pro4/MVP


----------



## soth (28. August 2012)

Also, im Gerätemanager wird bei den Laufwerken die SSD und die WD angezeigt?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

mir wird bei den Laufwerken ne WDC angezeigt, kA ob die das ist... aber im Bootmenü ist sie doch nicht zu finden.. da seh ich nur meine externe WD von 2002 :X


----------



## soth (28. August 2012)

Stöpsel mal deine externe Festplatte ab und schau dann noch mal in den Gerätemanager!

EDIT: Stöpsel die externe Festplatte ab und mach mal das:

Geh mal ins Startmenü, tipp in der Suche Computerverwaltung ein, öffne diese (wer hätte es gedacht) und wähle links den Reiter Datenträgerverwaltung aus!
Dann müssten dir in der Mitte alle SSDs, HDDs und Optischen Laufwerke angezeigt werden!

Hier wählst du jetzt die WD aus und da müsste etwas stehen wie Volumen erstellen. Das machst du dann, formatierst das Teil und voila, sie sollte dir auch im Explorer angezeigt werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2012)

Ich blätter gerade im MB-Handbuch. Das Board hat ja 2 x SATA 3 Intel H77 und 2 x SATA 3 ASMedia Ports. Eventüll hat das etwas damit zu tun? Habe irgendwo gelesen, das man erstmal nur die Treiber von Intel oder ASMedia laden soll. Frag mich nicht welche zuerst . Ich blätter mal weiter.


----------



## soth (28. August 2012)

Ohne den ASMedia Treiber kann man an die entsprechenden Ports nichts anschließen! Also lad dir erst einmal die Treiber runter und wenn es dann nicht angezeigt wird, dann probiers so wie oben beschrieben!

@Rosi: Ich bin jetzt mal fürn paar Stunden raus, lock mal noch thres und ein paar Andere in den Diskussionsthread! Die sollen sich dazu auch noch äußern....


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

Da istn n nicht zugewiesener Speicher mit 931,51 GB also wohl die 1 terrabyte Platte oder?


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

So sieht es aus. Einfach mal formatieren dann siehst du sie auch im Windows Explorer.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

die festplatte da formatieren?


edit : da ist nur die option zum Konvertieren :3

in GTP oder dynamisch


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Einfach mit rechts anklicken und dann auf formatieren drücken.
Konvertieren musst du nichts.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

das ginge, wenn er oben angezeigt würde.. wird aber nur unten angezeigt, wo das bisl anders dargestellt wird
oben ist der nicht


 edit: sooo habs.. ist jetzt alles frei und fertig  Danke an alle


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Wo bist du überhaupt zu Gange?


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2012)

An seinem neuen Knecht (GTX 670 und so).

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim zocken .


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

werd ich wohl erst morgen haben, weil ich eh besuch hab :3 aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich FIlmreif die 32bit windows installiert habe und jetzt die 64 zum neu draufspielen nicht angezeigt wird grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2012)

Haha . Das kriegst Du auch noch hin .


----------



## target2804 (28. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Haha . Das kriegst Du auch noch hin .


 
kann man die nicht updaten?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (28. August 2012)

jetzt hab ich 64 drauf und das problem mit der Festplatte ist wieder da, nur diesmal gehts nicht so wie vorher 
damn


----------



## soth (28. August 2012)

Wird sie also weder im Gerätemanager noch in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt?

Treiber für den ASMedia-Controller sind drauf ?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (29. August 2012)

jop war alles drauf.. habs jetzt soweit hinbekommen, dass alles angezeigt wird  
Jetzt bleibt noch das Problem, dass mein Bruder und ich, sobald der jeweilige andere seinen PC am Router hat ne highping bekommt :<


----------



## Jeanboy (29. August 2012)

Gabs das Problem vorher auch schon?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (29. August 2012)

jap.. das ist seit n paar wochen so


----------



## Jeanboy (29. August 2012)

Gidgnoemm schrieb:


> jap.. das ist seit n paar wochen so



Dann wirds wohl am Router liegen...
Oder ihr habt einfach wenig Downloadspeed :/


Hängt ihr beide per Lan dran?


----------



## Gidgnoemm (29. August 2012)

naja ich downloade sobald diese temporären probs nicht auftauchen z.b in steam auch noch mit 2mb/s.. 
Hilft vielleicht n Router reset?

Edit.. hier nochn Speedtest von grade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. August 2012)

Kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Gidgnoemm (29. August 2012)

soo jetzt ist zwar endlich unser WLAN wieder heile, aber die Ping geht zwischendurch immernoch auf 500ms..


----------



## GeForce-Lover (29. August 2012)

Vllt. mal hier nachfragen, die kennen sich besser aus: Internet und Netzwerk


----------

